# SPA DAY DURING IUI TREATMENT



## babyluv2 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya,

Im looking for some advice really....I'm hopefully due to start IUI on the 28/8/11...first time although i've had IVF previously!! I also have a spa day booked on 23/9/11 for a friends Birthday. I have just done my done my calculations, and potentially i cud be being 'sperminated' the day before. Now i'm panicking that sauna/steam room will effect my treatment. Has anyone been advised against this? Or do you carry on as normal?| 

I just don't wanna take any chances really. If the worse comes to the worse i suppose i could just chill around the pool, but then only one of the girls knows about my treatment and i don't wanna have to explain why i'm being a kill joy!!

Am i over reacting?


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Babyluv2

Advice from professionals is not to use the sauna jacuzzi or steam room at all during your 2ww. Why don't you say you have a cracking headache that day and don't want to trigger it by using them?

It's so hard when you've only told the odd person but you can still have a fab day. Most good spas have relaxation rooms with beds and magazines so perhaps you can do lots of resting. 

On another note, all depends on when your basting takes place. Some people respond at different rates in terms of follie growth so it may not end up being that date. 

Good luck with the treatment x


----------

